# Ping G15 Driver & 15* Fairway



## brendy (Jan 22, 2010)

Got the G15 with stiff  ping shaft, it certainly goes a little further and more controlled than the last one and in my opinion far better to hit than the V2 rapture and G10.


----------



## Parmo (Jan 22, 2010)

My wonderful wife bought me the G15 as a Christmas present from American Golf.  After spending forty-five minutes in American golf trying the I15 & G15 with different lofts, shafts and flex I felt the G15 10.5* Serrano the best option

I popped down the driving range today for the first time with the G15 driver.  .  I liked the head shape and the new ID8 grip, after a few warm up shots the G15 felt 100% better off the face than my previous Yonex Nanospeed I.  The flight of the shot looked great and for the first time I was hitting straight drives!!  I just couldnâ€™t stop loading and reloading balls to see if it was a few lucky shots.  

After trying the G10 previously with a TFC shaft which I just didnâ€™t get on with and went back to the shop and was replaced by the Yonex, the G15 feels streets ahead in my opinion compared to the G10 I experienced and gave me more shot shaping options than the Yonex.

I really like the Ping G15 fairway, I didnâ€™t try at a range before ordering and took a chance with the Serrano shaft because in regular it was stiffer than the TFC.  My previous 3 wood was the BenRoss V6 Trimass which was fitted with a Aldila NVS, I always struggled with this wood and really couldn't get the beast going off the deck, that said my best shot was with it on one of the few and very few occasions it worked.  

The G15 fairway is great off the desk as well off the tee, I  feel so much more confident taking a fairway wood with the G15 that I have never had before, I love the look, the feel and the flight and would recommend this fairway and driver.


----------



## Atticus_Finch (Jan 23, 2010)

Thanks for the review, I'm thinking of changing my G10 next month and obviously the G15 and i15 will be in my thoughts.
I'm really liking the look of the Diablo Edge Tour too though. Mmmmmmmm.


----------



## bobmac (Jan 23, 2010)

Thanks for the review, I'm thinking of changing my G10 next month and obviously the G15 and i15 will be in my thoughts.
I'm really liking the look of the Diablo Edge Tour too though. Mmmmmmmm.
		
Click to expand...

Have a try of the G15 stiff.
Luvly Jubly


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 23, 2010)

Thanks for the review, I'm thinking of changing my G10 next month and obviously the G15 will be in my thoughts.
		
Click to expand...

Hope you have better luck than me


----------



## stevek1969 (Jan 23, 2010)

Tried one yesterday it was nothing spectacular, didnt like the longer shaft either but thats my opinion, for what its worth.


----------



## Junior (Jan 27, 2010)

I'm also thinking of switching my G10, its a love hate relationship with the V2 shaft. 

Not normally a fan of TM, but was ripping the R9 460 straight down the middle of the range on Monday night.  I hit alternate shots with this and my G10 and I always had a little left to right shape with the Ping.  I guess I just find the TM stock shaft easier to turn over......Now where did i put that credit card????


----------

